# Bremszug verlegen Commencal v3



## peeeti (11. Januar 2014)

Servus,

ich schaffs einfach nicht meine Zee Bremsenschlauch hinten durch die Kettenstrebe zu verlegen.
Wie soll das den bitte gehen? Und durchziehen mit einem Draht geht auch nicht.

Hilfe!!!


----------



## nullstein (11. Januar 2014)

Folgendes Vorgehen war bei mir erfolgreich:
Bremszug ohne Olive von hinten nach vorn fädeln.Am vorderen Austritt einen,zur Schlaufe gebundenen Kabelbinder einführen.Sobald die Bremsleitung in der Schlaufe liegt,diese zuziehen und rausziehen.
Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (11. Januar 2014)

Servus, ich habs geschaft. Ich musste von der Bremssattelseite etwas am Kabel abfeilen :/ der Durchmesser war 1 mm zu groß jetzt ist es durch. Und das minimal abgefeilte sieht man auch net


----------

